# duck boat pics



## waistdeep (Oct 31, 2014)

pics of duck boat getting camo.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 31, 2014)

You goin down the road like that?


----------



## waistdeep (Oct 31, 2014)

*Duck boat pics*

rides fine, lose a little grass but not much


----------



## HuntFishLive (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 31, 2014)

The motor is so bad I gotta keep it under cover lol


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 1, 2014)

Working on my blind now!


----------



## ugafan83 (Nov 3, 2014)

Been working on mine most of the summer

Here is the day I picked it up






Here is how it was a couple months ago..we have extended the deck since then and added some led lights


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 3, 2014)

other side


----------



## chad777 (Nov 3, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 3, 2014)

Waistdeep. Do you have an overhead picture. That blind looks interesting just want to see how you shoot from it. Is the back half of the boat completely enclosed overhead?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 3, 2014)

Front


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 3, 2014)

Side


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 3, 2014)

Rear


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 10, 2014)

Here are a few of my rig.


----------



## dom (Nov 10, 2014)

blind goes on this week.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 10, 2014)

Flying Duckman- what kind of material is that and where id you get it?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 10, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> Flying Duckman- what kind of material is that and where id you get it?


That is a Flyway Specialities blind.  The material works well in the trees and tucked in the sawgrass. I hunt a lot up in TN and it works great with out having to add grass or anything.  Slightest breeze and the leaf material replicates natural vegitation.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 10, 2014)

Love that boat Dom


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Nov 10, 2014)

I dont have this boat anymore. But I did this camo myself. If I recall correctly, I think it was Reelfoot camo stencils...


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Nov 10, 2014)

Can't even really see it in this picture, I just don't have anymore of it...


----------



## dom (Nov 10, 2014)

dillakilla12 said:


> Love that boat Dom



thanks, me too. Prodigy makes em right. 

I'll post pics of finished blind.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 10, 2014)

dom said:


> thanks, me too. Prodigy makes em right.
> 
> I'll post pics of finished blind.



Don't forget to call me when you bring it down. I am ready to take a ride and get ideas.


----------



## dom (Nov 10, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Don't forget to call me when you bring it down. I am ready to take a ride and get ideas.



Won't forget! Not bringing this weekend but thanksgiving weekend I'll give you a shout for sure


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 10, 2014)

my boat


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 11, 2014)

Here she is. I need to still add some thangs to it but all in all she is ready for the opener


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2014)

What kind of mud motor is that?


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 11, 2014)

its an SPS swamp runner mud motor kit on a 16 hp duromax generator engine


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 11, 2014)

my buddy just got one of those swamp runner motors. Seems to get the job done but the props are a little light/thin. He keeps an extra in the boat, nut too. How do you like yours so far?


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 11, 2014)

The Flying Duckman said:


> That is a Flyway Specialities blind.  The material works well in the trees and tucked in the sawgrass. I hunt a lot up in TN and it works great with out having to add grass or anything.  Slightest breeze and the leaf material replicates natural vegitation.



Did the material come on it or did you buy it? I have the same frame.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 11, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> my buddy just got one of those swamp runner motors. Seems to get the job done but the props are a little light/thin. He keeps an extra in the boat, nut too. How do you like yours so far?



Each kit comes with 2 props and extra ones are only $10. The props are made of aluminum and act in the same fashion as a shear pin on a bush hog aka the weakest link of the whole motor/kit. The prop will bend and break before anything else is damaged. It pushed me thru about 4" of water and a foot of mud with no problem. And in 8" of water, it runs like it's in 60' of water. Getting about 18-20 mph out of it so I'm extremely happy with it


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 11, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> Did the material come on it or did you buy it? I have the same frame.


Material came with it, but you can buy it seperate, just contact them a they will hook you up.  Good bunch to work with.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2014)

Led Zeppelin said:


> Each kit comes with 2 props and extra ones are only $10. The props are made of aluminum and act in the same fashion as a shear pin on a bush hog aka the weakest link of the whole motor/kit. The prop will bend and break before anything else is damaged. It pushed me thru about 4" of water and a foot of mud with no problem. And in 8" of water, it runs like it's in 60' of water. Getting about 18-20 mph out of it so I'm extremely happy with it



Nice!


----------



## mossygoat (Nov 11, 2014)

1438 Gator Trax Rouge with Go-Devil 20hp with 32mm Mikuni carb, dual headers. Hydroturf and custom camo paint job.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 11, 2014)

mossygoat said:


> 1438 Gator Trax Rouge with Go-Devil 20hp with 32mm Mikuni carb, dual headers. Hydroturf and custom camo paint job.



I have always wanted to strap my motor to one of those and see how fast it would run.


----------



## mossygoat (Nov 11, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> I have always wanted to strap my motor to one of those and see how fast it would run.



Bring ya checkbook and you can do whatever your heart desires! LOL

It's running solid 19 with 2 guys (180ish each) marine battery, 3 gallons of gas and a hunting load for 2. Don't believe me just ask some of the guys from the GWF Mud Run!


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 11, 2014)

mossygoat said:


> Bring ya checkbook and you can do whatever your heart desires! LOL
> 
> It's running solid 19 with 2 guys (180ish each) marine battery, 3 gallons of gas and a hunting load for 2. Don't believe me just ask some of the guys from the GWF Mud Run!



Whats it weigh? 2 or 3 hundred pounds?


----------



## mossygoat (Nov 11, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Whats it weigh? 2 or 3 hundred pounds?



I'd say the hull weighs about 250ish


----------



## dillakilla12 (Nov 12, 2014)

mossygoat said:


> Bring ya checkbook and you can do whatever your heart desires! LOL
> 
> It's running solid 19 with 2 guys (180ish each) marine battery, 3 gallons of gas and a hunting load for 2. Don't believe me just ask some of the guys from the GWF Mud Run!



She's a runner for sure! I was impressed.


----------



## Hunteradams (Nov 12, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> I have always wanted to strap my motor to one of those and see how fast it would run.



Had a friend with one and a 45 mudbuddy. He would do mid 30's


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 23, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Side


Gaducker
What brand of grass is that and where did you get? I like the way it's put together and looks.
Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Gaducker
> What brand of grass is that and where did you get? I like the way it's put together and looks.
> Thanks



Its the original fast grass, Bought it through LL bean.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 1, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Had a friend with one and a 45 mudbuddy. He would do mid 30's



I was thinkin low 40s??


----------



## Triple BB (Dec 2, 2014)

waistdeep said:


> pics of duck boat getting camo.


 This is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.


----------

